# Can anyone identify this tree



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

This tree has thorns and a bark kind of like crape myrtle except it is kind of orange. It also has the most fragrant white flowers in the spring that turn into little bity berries.

I took a draw knife and lightly sanded a piece that died a couple years ago, I put a little mineral oil on it to see what it looks like.

I would never cut mine down, I love the strong smell when they flower.
But I have a friend with a big ranch about a mile from me that I would like to scout out and maybe find some of these trees.

Sorry about the poor pictures, looks like something was on my lens.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I can't help you,*

but you might go to an agiie site a find some help. Here's one of their sites:http://bexar-tx.tamu.edu/HomeHort/F1Column/2006 Articles/JUNE11.htm


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Does it put off a ball shaped fruit? It could be an Osage Orange Tree by color, but don't know about the bark peeling like that. They do have thorns also. I do know that Flat Fish may know as he got me a piece a good while back and it turns well and is pretty. I have heard and have seen myself, the orange color does go away after a while even if not in sunlight. I don't know what it is, but sure someone can confirm what it is.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

The fruit is only about the size of a bb, I've never noticed birds or anything eating them, they just fall on the ground.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Might be a Madrone, they shed bark like that as does a Crepe Myrtle.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Here is the site I use to try and ID trees.
http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/ornamentals/natives/tamuhort.html

Could it be this one?
http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/ornamentals/natives/arbutusxalapensis.htm


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

It looks alot like the Madrone but I don't think it is an evergreen and it doesnt say anything about the fragrance, and I wouldn't call the fruit berries, more like seeds.

It kind of looks like the anacua, but it doesn't say anything about the bark.

It's hard to tell, but I sure love the smell.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I am very well versed in central Texas trees and it is not Madrone if it has thorns. Plus, the wood is the wrong color. It is not Anaqua either, even though Anaqua does have fragrant white flowers and small berries. Again, the wood is the wrong color and the bark is wrong.

Is the pic with the bark coming off a live tree pic? Where is this tree located?

Here is a pic of Madrone flowers just for reference.









Source: http://uvalde.tamu.edu/herbarium/arxa.htm


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I agree, those blooms look nothing like the blooms on my tree. The flowers are very small star shapped sometimes it looks like snow on the tree and the ground under the tree. The pictures with the bark comming off are the live tree. The tree is in northern Caldwell county, north of Lockhart.

I didn't realize it still has some berries on it, it has already lost most of it's leaves. Most of the ones on my property are just small bushy trees, this is the largest one.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yipes, That leaf looks like a youpon leaf to me plus thorns and berries? Sure is big to be a youpon though. 

No never mind, not a yaupon, but does look familier and very commmon in East Texas. Those leaves are very famalier to me. Not yaupon, but still a lot up at my Dads place on Toledo and they do have thorns and berries. Trash bush for sure.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

If it is what I think it is, I coudn't find it by looking it up, but in East Texas, it is more of a bush and they get thick in the area. Maybe out where you are at, they are not thick and not as much of a trash bush as it is in East Texas. Either way, the way that leaf looks, there are tons around my dads place and my old hunting lease and we use a bush hog to cut down the small ones that grow like weeds and are a menace and seem to grow around the yaupons that are also a mess. This is how the name Big Thicket got its name I believe in East Texas.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't know prairie trees as well as I do hill country trees so that one does not jump out at me. Is it for sure a wild, native tree and not something that was planted as an ornamental?


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

The berries OR fruit look like Mayhaw, they also have thorns ! Also crabapple have that appearance.LL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looking both up, the leaves don't match. I am headed to Toledo Bend tomorrow and will see if I can find a match? And then try to solve it. Now it's got me obsessed. Yes, I do have some OCD in me and a challenge has been presented and expeically since I do recognize those leaves and thorns together. Uggggggg,


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Hawthorn or a variant of:

http://texastreeid.tamu.edu/content/TreeDetails/?id=33


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> Hawthorn or a variant of:
> 
> http://texastreeid.tamu.edu/content/TreeDetails/?id=33


Kinda wondered same thing, but could not find a match on varieties on internet.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Hawthorn


----------

